# A Small Generator For Charging Up The Batteries?



## letscamp

I plan on doing some 3-4 day camping at the beach on and off this summer. Between the wife and baby I don't know how long I can last on 2 deep cycle batteries (brand new). I don't have the money to shell out for a sweet Honda, but I'm looking at buying a small 800 watt 900watt max to a 1800 watt generator. They are cheap and I'm hoping on getting away with it for a few years. Any thoughts? Also as far a running the tv/dvd player maybe a microwave can it be done-not all at the same time of course. Please let me know.http://images.harborfreight.com/cpi/photos/66600-66699/66619.gif


----------



## letscamp

Something like this?


----------



## hautevue

An 800 - 1000 watt generator will charge the batts nicely BUT you have to be sure to not be drawing too much 12v current at the same time. Otherwise, the gen output just powers your load (through the TT converter), leaving little power to go into the batteries. Thus you should turn off excessive interior lights (12v), turn the water heater to propane only (the sight of A/C will make it want to heat your water with electricity), etc.

As for TVs, for that price the gen will not be an inverter type, and you might get "noisy" power. That shows up as blips and snow and stuff on the tv screen if the TV runs on 120 volts a/c. Suggestion: try one out and see how it does. No sense buying a unit that doesn't do what you want--and if you get the gen to watch TV and can't, you'll just be frustrated.

Most TTs use a 12volt television for just that reason--12volts dc is as stable as one can get! Check to make sure your TV is 12volts, not a 120vac one.

Honeywell makes a 2000 watt inverter generator that is very quiet (about the same as the Honda) and you can get them on eBay for ~$400. Some even include shipping--In October 2009, I paid $405 with shipping from a guy in New York City--new in the factory box, etc. And for the record, I have no connection with Honeywell. Honda 1000 watt inverter generators are in the $800 - $900 range. That's why I got a Honeywell.

Good luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I bought a used Coleman 1850 generator for Aron $300. Gave it a $40 tune up at a local engine shop and it has been running fine for that last 6-7 years.

Starts EVERY time on the first pull. Enough to charge our batteries and run the microwave (but that hardly ever gets used) and charge the kids toys.

It will NOT run the AC, but that is fine with me...we never use the AC anyway.

Point is, you don't have to spend a lot to get a generator that will do the job. My gen is not a quite at the Honda models, but I don't camp around people, so it isn't a factor for us.


----------



## MJRey

I saw this one from Costco for $340 and it looks nice for basic stuff and charging.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11484191&search=generator&Mo=12&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=generator&Ntt=generator&No=5&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## W5CI

Harbor Freight 800 run 900 surge, $79.00 I got a Champion 3500 at TSC for $299 until i can swing a Honda. Good luck.


----------



## raynardo

Before I got my big generator, I used two 15 watt solar panels to keep my two 6 volt batteries topped off. I was judicious in using anything that required 12 volts, but I was able to keep enough power in the batteries for three days with no problem. The cost for the panels and the charge controller was about $200.

Using a generator to charge batteries is not an efficient process unless the generator has special 12 volt connectors to especially accomplish that.


----------



## CamperAndy

raynardo said:


> Before I got my big generator, I used two 15 watt solar panels to keep my two 6 volt batteries topped off. I was judicious in using anything that required 12 volts, but I was able to keep enough power in the batteries for three days with no problem. The cost for the panels and the charge controller was about $200.
> *
> Using a generator to charge batteries is not an efficient process unless the generator has special 12 volt connectors to especially accomplish that.*


Solar is great but I will have to disagree with generator comment. The 3 stage charger in the Outback is much more efficient than the single stage 12vdc output from most generators, including Honda or Yamaha.


----------



## raynardo

CamperAndy said:


> Solar is great but I will have to disagree with generator comment. The 3 stage charger in the Outback is much more efficient than the single stage 12vdc output from most generators, including Honda or Yamaha.


I only speak from experience. When I had my Honda eu2000i it charged my batteries much quicker via the 12 volt battery connector directly to the batteries, than when I used the built-in inverter plugging the Honda into the 30 amp power cord.

I've also found that charging my phones and other small electrical devices happens quicker using my 12 volt car cigarette lighter than the transformer via a 110 volt connector.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I think what Andy is saying, is the 3 stage will charge the batteries in a more effeceint manner- meaning it wont boil the batteries like the single stage. When the camper's inverter/charger tops off the batteries, it stops charging them (or at least goes to trickle charge when needed). The single stage (or direct 12V connector) just keeps pumping the batteries up... at least that how I understand it anyways.


----------



## letscamp

hautevue said:


> An 800 - 1000 watt generator will charge the batts nicely BUT you have to be sure to not be drawing too much 12v current at the same time. Otherwise, the gen output just powers your load (through the TT converter), leaving little power to go into the batteries. Thus you should turn off excessive interior lights (12v), turn the water heater to propane only (the sight of A/C will make it want to heat your water with electricity), etc.
> 
> As for TVs, for that price the gen will not be an inverter type, and you might get "noisy" power. That shows up as blips and snow and stuff on the tv screen if the TV runs on 120 volts a/c. Suggestion: try one out and see how it does. No sense buying a unit that doesn't do what you want--and if you get the gen to watch TV and can't, you'll just be frustrated.
> 
> Most TTs use a 12volt television for just that reason--12volts dc is as stable as one can get! Check to make sure your TV is 12volts, not a 120vac one.
> 
> Honeywell makes a 2000 watt inverter generator that is very quiet (about the same as the Honda) and you can get them on eBay for ~$400. Some even include shipping--In October 2009, I paid $405 with shipping from a guy in New York City--new in the factory box, etc. And for the record, I have no connection with Honeywell. Honda 1000 watt inverter generators are in the $800 - $900 range. That's why I got a Honeywell.
> 
> The tv and dvd player are 120 only. I have a small 200 or 400 watt inverter. Well see if that works. I just wanted to mainly know if the 800 watt gen will more or less charge the batteries up during the day with nothing else drawing from them. Than at night evening time after the battories are charged can the gen handle a light or two and the tv? Thanks guys!
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## letscamp

I just looked up the Kipor 1000w inverter generator and they look nice.


----------



## Jim B

I purchased a Honeywell 2000i this past December for emergency power for our nasty New Hampshire winters and also to use for camping. It is rated at 2200 surge and 2000 running. If I remember correctly, I think the Honda 2000i is rated at 1800 surge and 1600 running

In February we had a major winter storm and lost power for 3 1/2 days. The Honeywell unit worked flawlessly, and the auto throttle feature was great. Ran the micro, coffee maker, lights and the fan on the propane fireplace. Just like camping.... Ran for about 6 hours in mixed mode (mostly 1/2 load).

It was $498 delivered from www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com I would highly recommend this unit.


----------



## MJRey

Out of curiosity I looked up the Kipor and they look like a decent generator but the prices I found were only a bit less than the comparable Honda models. If you're really trying to go inexpensive it looks like the Honeywell is a good way to go. The Kipor is okay but for $100 more you might as well get the Honda. The only real downside for the Honeywell seems to be the inability to connect two in parallel to run the AC if you ever want to do that.


----------



## CamperAndy

MJRey said:


> Out of curiosity I looked up the Kipor and they look like a decent generator but the prices I found were only a bit less than the comparable Honda models. If you're really trying to go inexpensive it looks like the Honeywell is a good way to go. The Kipor is okay but for $100 more you might as well get the Honda. The only real downside for the Honeywell seems to be the inability to connect two in parallel to run the AC if you ever want to do that.


When I bought mine they were going for about 1/2 the price of a comparable Honda. Price came up as they got exposure and good reviews. Had they just been $100 different when I got mine I would have got a Honda.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Here's one at Amazon for $200 @ 2000 watts it'll run anything except the A/C: can't beat it with free shipping 
http://www.amazon.com/All-Power-America-APG3014-Generator/dp/B00265M9TM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1270636680&sr=8-1


----------



## letscamp

I have been looking around and really want to just know if the trailer will charge and will the mircowave work with the small 800watt generator? I want to get a honda but cost too much for right now. Thats why I want to know if the $100 800watt will work.


----------



## CamperAndy

letscamp said:


> I have been looking around and really want to just know if the trailer will charge and will the mircowave work with the small 800watt generator? I want to get a honda but cost too much for right now. Thats why I want to know if the $100 800watt will work.


The converter will work fine to charge the battery but 800w generator will not run the Microwave.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

CamperAndy said:


> I have been looking around and really want to just know if the trailer will charge and will the mircowave work with the small 800watt generator? I want to get a honda but cost too much for right now. Thats why I want to know if the $100 800watt will work.


The converter will work fine to charge the battery but 800w generator will not run the Microwave.
[/quote]

X2.....
800 watt will NOT run the Microwave... smartest buy is the $200 I recommended, it will run EVERYTHING except the A/C. In fact it will run most of your stuff at the same time; ie; Microwave and a TV or a Hairdryer and a TV, or a TV (LCD) and a DVD player + Microwave. 
I have a 3500 watt version of the same and it is astonishingly quiet... it will run the A/C
Eric


----------



## H2oSprayer

I see that Camping World has the Honeywell HW2000i on sale for $499 shipped. I am thinking about picking one up for the few times that we would need it while camping as well as several times a year that we could use it in the pit at our local RC race track. Humm...someone, please talk me out of spending another $500 bones right now!!


----------



## letscamp

Thanks everyone for your input! I ended up getting a new, old generator from my dad. Turns out he got one 18 years ago and used it once. A new gasket and back in business! But its so so loud! Its an old school Coleman power mate 2800watts. It only has room for two cords 120v, Any ideas on making it a little more quiet. I've stood next to jet engines powering up and taking off and I must say.....That power mate might be a little louder!


----------



## letscamp

One more thing, could I run an a/c off it or do I have to have 210v?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

letscamp said:


> Any ideas on making it a little more quiet.


Yea...put in the your neighbors camp site....


----------



## CamperAndy

letscamp said:


> One more thing, could I run an a/c off it or do I have to have 210v?


Do not connect anything in your camper to 210v (actaully 220 vac), your trailer is designed for 110 vac service only.


----------



## CamperAndy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Any ideas on making it a little more quiet.


Yea...put in the your neighbors camp site....








[/quote]

I think if it was used as a boat anchor it would be quieter.

That is not a camping generator that will endear you to ANYONE within 500 yards of your camp site.


----------



## Lmbevard

the 2800 watt will run the air conditioner as well as most everything else. As far as Voltage, I believe all RV AC's are 120V. The big rigs uses a 50 AMP 220V line but there is nothing that uses the 220V in the camper. What they do is the same thing that happens in your house, 1/2 the load goes on one line and the other 1/2 on the other doubling the load that can be used.

what I have seen a lot of people do with the Honda 1000 is connect two of them together. they are quiet and effecent but expensive. I got one of the 2200 watt cheapos from Menards for $224 and it is noisy. One of the way to quiet them down is to take a muffler made for a small car, make an adapter to fit where the old muffler is on the generator and run the pipe so it points up. another thing to do is to build an enclosure for it with sound adsorbing material. Google sound and generator and you'll get some ideas.

To answer your original question, a microwave uses 1200 Watts, so it will run with less wattage but will burn up the microwave and/or the 800 Watt generator, not something you want to do. 800 Watts will run the lights and a small TV, but not the water heater or the Refrigerator or the Microwave or that 500 Watt entertainment center that you always wanted







Good luck.


----------



## letscamp

Thank again everyone for you info. Trust me I would be out someone where with no hook ups and no people for miles but the wife just loves her showers and everything else the parks have to offer.

I did find this site to make a cool muffler for a generator! Its like the generator I got and for 30-40 $ it makes it quiet. http://www.alpharubicon.com/altenergy/gensetquiet.htm


----------

